# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month January 2013

## John Clare

So here's the first photo of the month competition for 2013!  Enter your photos here      (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on      the cover of the website as the photo of the month for January!    Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what   type of   frog  or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a   photograph,   even  if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages   or   modifications  from the original photo beyond overall   color/contrast   correction,  sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust   removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Murray of the Deep

Rana Erythraea (Asian Greenback Frogs)

----------


## Peakone

Alien caught on photo  :Smile: 



_Hyla Cinerea_

----------


## Wicked frogs

*My male azureus thinking he is invisible, he sure did a great job blending in enjoy!!!

Tim
Wicked Frogs*

----------


## bill

hey John, how come we never see any of your little ones in here????

----------


## mikesfrogs

Phantom pacman frog

----------


## bill

> Phantom pacman frog


Great, Mike posts a Phantom....i could dress my White's up as a mariachi band and i still couldn't out do a Phantom!!LOL

----------

mikesfrogs

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Phantom pacman frog


That's what I want to see!!!  :Big Grin:

----------

mikesfrogs

----------


## Lynn

Hi All
Here is my January photo. But..... I must confess, I did not take the photo.
This is one of *my* Ranitomeya imitator "Varadero" ( bred by John Clare)  :Bow:  John ( I acquired a ? pair at the Hamburg show in October 12') 
The photo was taken on Thanksgiving Day by my son, who has a passion for photography.  :Bow:  Andrew



Lynn :Butterfly:

----------


## mikesfrogs

> Hi All
> Here is my January photo. But..... I must confess, I did not take the photo.
> This is one of *my* Ranitomeya imitator "Varadero" ( bred by John Clare)  John ( I acquired a ? pair at the Hamburg show in October 12') 
> The photo was taken on Thanksgiving Day by my son, who has a passion for photography.  Andrew
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn


Very nice picture!

Sent from my LG-C800 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ashley

Some of my Leptopelis uluguruensis hanging out in their waterfall area.  They really really love sitting on the rocks and letting the water flow around them.

Ps.  I know quality isn't the best.  At the time I only had a point and shoot camera.  But now that I have a fancy Canon EOS Rebel T3i I hope to get some really good pictures!   :Big Grin:

----------


## heyjude2200

Ashley--OMG they are SO cute!!

----------


## Whistly

> hey John, how come we never see any of your little ones in here????


He doesn't want to show us up  :Wink:

----------


## John Clare

I think I entered once, but really, it wouldn't be fair :P.

----------


## John Clare

Lynn, it never really hit me but that Varadero is pretty high orange.  About the same as its mother.

----------


## Lynn

> Lynn, it never really hit me but that Varadero is pretty high orange.  About the same as its mother.


They are beautiful , John
I'm not 100% positive as to which one is in this photo.
Their coloring is slightly different on the chest/neck  and arm pit area.
I have to look at them from the front. 
They are - both-  even a little darker than in this photo!
I'm really enjoying them.
I have them in a taller tank now ( 24"H )
They are using the entire height of the tank !
The male goes up to the far corner and  _sings_
I sit there a long time. I have not hear calls from the other frog.

Thanks again for the broms too ! They love them !
Thanks Again, Lynn

----------


## Heather

Beautiful frog and photo, Lynn and John  :Smile: . I think it IS fair since you are not the only voter  :Smile: . 

Psychotic, they are adorable  :Smile: .

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I think I entered once, but really, it wouldn't be fair :P.


John I think you should start entering you photos. It would be nice to see some of your frogs.  :Smile: . Judging from the nice Dart Lynn has from you, I'm certain you have some show stoppers.

Very AWESOME photo by the way Lynn.  :Smile:

----------


## BlueisallIneed

My Lucy  :Smile:

----------


## Daniel

Cuban tree frog

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Sanguine our Super Red Blue Line _Ceratophrys ornata._

----------


## Heather

Great pictures this month...it's going to be a tough decision  :Smile: .

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I like when the competition starts off with great pics.

----------


## gullywhippet

Adult Female Megophrys Nasuta

----------


## Heather

"Lucky" ... One of my Agalychnis callidryas rescues in the middle of shedding.

----------


## Lynn

> "Lucky" ... One of my Agalychnis callidryas rescues in the middle of shedding.


Beautiful, healthy looking , and very 'lucky' frog!

----------


## Heather

Thanks Lynn  :Smile: .

----------


## Locascio



----------


## Locascio

Southern toad (Bufo Terrestris) WC Female

----------


## Savannah

heres my baby. just died but i thought id enter his picture cause it was cute.(not trying to use the just dying thing for advantage i promise.) but i thought he deserved a chance.

----------


## Lisa

Sorry for your loss Savannah. He looked to be a cute lil guy.

----------

Savannah

----------


## DeeDub

He says "I eat tree frogs for desert".....lol



If he wins, we can do a poll to name him. He's 7 mo old and still no name...lol... start thinking of some good names for this little beast.

----------


## Daniel

> He says "I eat tree frogs for desert".....lol
> 
> 
> 
> If he wins, we can do a poll to name him. He's 7 mo old and still no name...lol... start thinking of some good names for this little beast.


lol i like this one. And dont worry about not having a name i have animals that ive had for years and still have no name lol.

----------


## Jared

This one is going to be very tough a lot of great photos coming in, Heather i really like the look of Lucky beautiful colours  :Smile:

----------


## Nick Evans

Natal Tree Frog (_Leptopelis natalensis_)

----------


## CaliValiN8v

I love this shot!! :Big Applause:

----------


## CaliValiN8v

Attachment 44306
Hi Guys, This is my Waxy Monkey Tree Frog "Stella" I just captured this of her this morning. I was holding her on my gloved hand and she jumped on my black robe ... I was going to share all my new pix on my page but saw this and thought I'd enter her here too  :Frog Smile: 

I deleted my original post because I didn't see that we could only post 1 photo at a time... sorry.  

Thanks for the great forum  :Big Applause: 

Terry

----------


## Daniel

> Attachment 44306
> Hi Guys, This is my Waxy Monkey Tree Frog "Stella" I just captured this of her this morning. I was holding her on my gloved hand and she jumped on my black robe ... I was going to share all my new pix on my page but saw this and thought I'd enter her here too 
> 
> I deleted my original post because I didn't see that we could only post 1 photo at a time... sorry.  
> 
> Thanks for the great forum 
> 
> Terry


Stella looks very thin.

----------


## CaliValiN8v

> Stella looks very thin.


@Poison - Stella is 6 months old. As far as I can tell she's healthy. She eats 5 small crickets daily which I supplement with a dusting of rep-cal and heptavite. She goes to the bathroom regularly as well. I also have a uv light during the day and a heatlight at night. She moves around alot at night and makes interesting sounds at night too. Maybe she is just naturally a smaller frog than most...?  Should I be worried since she seems to be healthy and has behaved the same since I got her in July of this year?

----------


## Lija

> @Poison - Stella is 6 months old. As far as I can tell she's healthy. She eats 5 small crickets daily which I supplement with a dusting of rep-cal and heptavite. She goes to the bathroom regularly as well. I also have a uv light during the day and a heatlight at night. She moves around alot at night and makes interesting sounds at night too. Maybe she is just naturally a smaller frog than most...?  Should I be worried since she seems to be healthy and has behaved the same since I got her in July of this year?


 she is very skinny, something is off, but we shouldn't hijack this thread.

----------


## Heather

Thank you, Striped Marsh  :Smile: .

----------


## CaliValiN8v

> "Lucky" ... One of my Agalychnis callidryas rescues in the middle of shedding.


Absolutely gorgeous!!  How old is "Lucky"?

----------


## MatthewM1

C. Cranwelli "Morbo"

----------


## Heather

Lucky is about 8 months old I'd guess. He started croaking at around 4 months old  :Smile: . Thank you.

----------


## Heather

I wish I could vote for more than one. Such great pictures  :Smile: . I may have to flip a coin.

----------


## CaliValiN8v

> Alien caught on photo 
> 
> Attachment 43369
> 
> _Hyla Cinerea_


Such a peaceful image!!

----------


## CaliValiN8v

> Some of my Leptopelis uluguruensis hanging out in their waterfall area.  They really really love sitting on the rocks and letting the water flow around them.
> 
> Ps.  I know quality isn't the best.  At the time I only had a point and shoot camera.  But now that I have a fancy Canon EOS Rebel T3i I hope to get some really good pictures!


Love them!

----------


## John Clare

The January competition is now closed.  Voting will begin shortly.  You can now enter the February competition here:  Photo of the Month February 2013

----------

